# Shooting ducks on the water



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Question, for you all I thought you were not able to shoot a duck on the water unless its crippled, does this go for divers as well, if so how do you get them off the water?


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

It is legal to shoot a duck on the water, though his vitals (other then his head) ride mostly under water. Its a moral question, not a legal one. Up to each person to decide.


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

Unsporting? maybe
...not so sure that it's "immoral" or not .
Dead is dead whether the birds taken on the wing or on the water.
Although, I believe it's much more difficult to kill cleanly while on the water d/t the water and wings covering the pump house.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

ya its not illegal. We had to lecture my friends dad to tell him its legal. its just unsportsman like becuase the duck doesnt have any advantage. 

If they land ill shoot them on the water, its funner to shootin out of the air.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

One problem with shooting a duck on the water verses shooting one in the air is that the duck sitting on the water does not get the full shot pattern as the duck on wing, making it harder to kill.

Steve


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

me and duck hunter had a bird get knocked down and crippled and from the blind between us we put 8 shots directly over it and it got away.. stupid buffle heads... and have put many shots on ruddies on the surface and had them swim away


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Only 10 Percent Of The Vitals Are Exposed When A Duck Sits In The Water, Thats Why Its So Hard To Kill Them Setting In It. It Is Much Better To Go Out And Shoot At Them In Your Boat As They Will Attemp To Get Airborne And Expose More Vitals. Do Not However Shoot While In Motion Or You'll Get A Double Coupon From A Co. As Far As Shooting On The Water To Each His Own On That One!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

There is a secret to shooting them on the water. One shot "Dead" every time !...........


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Mike L,

Lets here it. I hope your not going to tell us lead shot is your secret!!???!!! 

Kevlar


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Even if he did say lead....I have duck hunted long enough to know better...


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

Fellas , 

Been watching this thread with interest and just want to jump in with my .02 !
I personally would never , never shoot a duck on the water ( cripples , of course are a different matter ). Its literally like shooting sitting ducks *YUK !!:sad: *

Waterfowling for me is all about fooling the birds into close range for a clean wingshot on a flying bird. Its all about the _camo_ and the _calling _and the _decoy placement ._ It isn't about the kill , I'd just as soon pass on a marginal shot and let the bird work in to the next guy .

Now I'm no pro - joe and the occasional bird does slip into the decoys while 
I'm off in La-La land daydreaming. I get a big kick out of yelling "pull " and 
taking the bird as it flies away. I just personally like the challenge of flying targets and yes I do consider it more sporting. I also consider myself a "Sportsman " and conduct myself as such . 

Thanks for a chance to share my opinion and *I DO NOT* mean to offend anyone else . This is the manner in which I choose to chase Ducks and Geese
and if a few get away from me so much the better:lol:


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

would you shoot a goose that is standing?

...... of course you would  

flying, sitting, standing, swimming, and sleeping in the bed of my truck.......... I'M Shooting!


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Anything that violates the perimeter gets shot at, I don't care how it got there.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Kevlar said:


> Mike L,
> 
> Lets here it. I hope your not going to tell us lead shot is your secret!!???!!!
> 
> Kevlar


Well ? Lead did have a lot to do with it !........Short story ! Back when I was a kid learning how to duck hunt I crippled a hen mallard and was chasing her across the marsh, shooting as I was going. And she was gaining on me and getting away, when another guy stepped out of the marsh grass and "Pow" one shot and she was done. He said I thought you needed a little help. I said thanks, as I had already shot 5 times. Then I asked ? How'd you do that ? He said it's simple ? If your standing in the water, aim a foot in front of the duck and shoot. I asked, you mean shoot at the water a foot in front of the bird ? Yep ! He says if the duck is in range it works every time ! He said shot tumbles out of the barrel and yo will stone em every time. And I have used that method for over 30 years guys. Now with the onset of steel shot, bismuth, etc it doesnt work as well as lead. I just started working with heavy shot this year and still trying to find the best pattern with my new shotgun etc, but I tried it twice this year with success both times. Knowing how your gun patterns is key to where you aim at the water. Try it ! Now shooting high from a boat does make a differance. This is not BS this is fact, so give it a whirl. I'll bet your shot count will drop........


----------



## macdaddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, I would limit this to cripples. Have done it w/ one or two. Mike - can't help picturing you wading & shooting @ that duck! Sounds like something I would do. Big Nick - glad to hear that you get to daydreaming too. I don't know how many times I've had ducks _especially divers _come into my decoys while I've sllipped off to my own la la land. Things can get mighty slow mighty quickly around here in W. Penna. Then suddenly there's more than 10 goose floaters out there!


----------



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

When I first started duck hunting I was not a very good wing shot, so most of the time I would wait for them to land then shoot them on the water. I quickly learned though that doing so is no sure thing as most of their vitals are not exposed. I think that the argument that it is unsporting in laughable. If the ducks have guns, then it is sporting, until they do then if it is legal then it is ok. That being said I now believe that shooting a duck on the water is a poor choice as it is not good shot selection as you cripple them more often. If you shoot them in the air then you have a much less chance of crippling.


----------



## Kurt D (Nov 23, 2004)

Duck hunting is a wing shooting game and shooting on the water just isnt as much fun.....Now, if the guy or kid that has a hard time hitting them in the air wants to sluce a few then by all means take a couple ducks home to the family. I would rather see a somebody shoot a couple on the water and kill them then cripple half a dozen and not find them. The skills to wingshoot will come with time and effort. I am not compating market hunters to todays hunters but they shot most of their birds on the water. Why? Because they could kill more with one shot. Just get in the marsh and have fun. Does it really matter what your poison is?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ask Phil Robertson aka Duck Commander what he thinks about shooting ducks on the water. I already know his answer.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Never had anyone say they shot "healthy" birds on the water. My friends would blast me if I did that with them :lol: Doesn't seem right to me but neither does shooting roosters runnin on the ground or woodcock laying in the leaves. I have never had a cripple bird get away when I finished them on the water either though I aim for the head as it turkey huntin. To each his own though I guess.

AW


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> Ask Phil Robertson aka Duck Commander what he thinks about shooting ducks on the water. I already know his answer.


I remember watching a DC video with ol' Phil and they're stacking up the birds...then a deer starts crossing the water and Phil puts his shotgun down and pulls a high powered rifle from the floor of his boat and wastes the doe while in the water. Phil might have an opinion, but I doubt it was shaped on ethics.

As for water-slapping, I have used it to recover wounded birds, but I felt a bit strange doing so. I know how I hunt and if someone hunts different than I and is legal in doing so, I just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

Isn't it illegal to have a rifle in the boat while duck hunting?


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

bullcan said:


> Isn't it illegal to have a rifle in the boat while duck hunting?


Actually, I'm not sure, but I don't think this video was made in Michigan and I wouldn't be able to guess which state it was made. It is illegal to shoot a deer in the water in Michigan, tho. I'm not trying to imply that what Phil did was illegal, as I don't know what state he was in and the laws of that state, just saying that ethically it was questionable and he would not be someone I look at as an ethical source on these type of issues.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Bull can,

The guy that had the rifle wasn't in a boat, he was in a stationary blind. I know it isn't legal here in Michigan. But this a southern boy who takes his hunting and fishing as a way of life. You go into a bayou swamp down south, and just in case you know it or not, a whole different set of rules apply. I have a buddie that hunted down in Lousiana and almost got his a$$ kicked for breasting out his ducks. Them boys live off the land and when they see something as wastful as breasting out a duck they let you know it...... There were several other stories that made it clear to be those southern boys aint' ever seen a hunting guidebook....


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

bullcan said:


> Isn't it illegal to have a rifle in the boat while duck hunting?


it was a stationary blind........ and it was in Louisiana

that deer did a "front flip" and landed stone dead!!

I can't imagine toting my rifle with me on a duck hunt (just in case)......??


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

bl00dtrail said:


> would you shoot a goose that is standing?
> 
> ...... of course you would
> 
> flying, sitting, standing, swimming, and sleeping in the bed of my truck.......... I'M Shooting!



To each their own....some guys will ground swat pheasants too....


I can remember an Arkansas trip where the guide got PO'd cuz I wouldn't swat the two drakes that landed behind us in the timber. I told him that I had driven too friggin far to swat one....but, like I said...to each their own. For me, it is not about the killin....(although I do like to kill them).


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

They taste the same shot out of the air or on the water......I think the point is,take a shot within range, and know your pattern to do so.....


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

bvd7 said:


> They taste the same shot out of the air or on the water......I think the point is,take a shot within range, and know your pattern to do so.....



Well, I always thought anything I shot or caught tasted better for some reason....guess it must be between my ears.

I didn't think the point was take the shot within range....the pattern is the same out of the air or on the water....the effect of the shot is different (vitals exposed) and the phrase "like sitting ducks" wasn't derived from the shot pattern, it was about the ease of skillet shooting....

But, like I said, to each their own---nobody but you has to know how you got them...


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

lwingwatcher said:


> Well, I always thought anything I shot or caught tasted better for some reason....guess it must be between my ears.
> 
> I didn't think the point was take the shot within range....the pattern is the same out of the air or on the water....the effect of the shot is different (vitals exposed) and the phrase "like sitting ducks" wasn't derived from the shot pattern, it was about the ease of skillet shooting....
> 
> But, like I said, to each their own---nobody but you has to know how you got them...


I agree Lwing..... (did I just type that??:lol: )

but, I just feel that if my decoy spread and my calling (probably not) got that duck to come within 50 yards and actually SIT!! Then I won the game and I'm taking my prize home with me.......?!

like you said "to each their own"........ but I would bet my lunch that everyone on this board would shoot a 140" *bedded* buck with a rifle (vitals aren't _as_ "exposed" on them either)....... but that's a whole different story 

thanks for listening


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

lwingwatcher said:


> I can remember an Arkansas trip where the guide got PO'd cuz I wouldn't swat the two drakes that landed behind us in the timber. I told him that I had driven too friggin far to swat one....but, like I said...to each their own. For me, it is not about the killin....(although I do like to kill them).


off topic: but did you guys "limit out" that day? (I ask because I wonder if the guide felt _disappointed_ after the hunt....... just curious)


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

bl00dtrail said:


> I would bet my lunch that everyone on this board would shoot a 140" *bedded* buck with a rifle (vitals aren't _as_ "exposed" on them either)....... but that's a whole different story



Yup, gotta agree with you too....but, if I can tell he is a 140 class....his vitals 
*are* exposed if I have a rifle.

Besides, kinda tough to wingshoot deer anyway... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

bl00dtrail said:


> off topic: but did you guys "limit out" that day? (I ask because I wonder if the guide felt _disappointed_ after the hunt....... just curious)



Yup, we limited each day. The guide was perhaps disappointed cuz we caught him shooting a susie.....

And that was after he was shown how the Michigan boys play "take 'em" after we figured out he was looking down his barrel and squeezing off the first shot as he called them.
:evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

My opinion is that there is a reason it is called "wing shooting". I have no problem shooting them in the air, so unless it's a cripple, why would I ever "lower myself" and shoot a duck on the water, a goose that is standing, a grouse in a tree . . . hunting is sooo much more than "the kill". I would rather come home empty handed than lower my standards.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

Another problem with shooting them on the water is your decoys, you will need new decoys a lot faster.


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

lwingwatcher said:


> Well, I always thought anything I shot or caught tasted better for some reason....guess it must be between my ears.
> 
> I didn't think the point was take the shot within range....the pattern is the same out of the air or on the water....the effect of the shot is different (vitals exposed) and the phrase "like sitting ducks" wasn't derived from the shot pattern, it was about the ease of skillet shooting....
> 
> But, like I said, to each their own---nobody but you has to know how you got them...


I meant my point is. Sorry I didn't make it clear. By range I meant if the only vitals that are exposed is the head, make sure your pattern will put a few pellets in the head.

and I guess I skillet shoot......


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Im hunting for meat/fun. So if I have some land im shootin. Im not going to kick them up if there is alot so i have a better chance of shooting more.


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

I don't personally duck hunt, but I've always thought this topic was kind of funny.
20,000 on a fully rigged duck boat
800.00 on a benelli
500.00 on those "special" decoys
500.00 on a black lab 
20.00 for a box of bismuth
And after all this you have to hurry and shoot them on the wing so it's more "sporting".

I've decided that this coming deer season when I rattle and grunt in that B&C buck I'm going to let him get within 20 yards then jump out of my blind, blow an air horn, and then drop him at 192 yards on a full sprint to make it more sporting.    

DISCLAMER: This post was only my opinion and not meant to ruffle any feathers, I thought some of you might have a chuckle.


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

Lets beat this horse a little more, I think she's still kickin. :lol:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Jethro said:


> Lets beat this horse a little more, I think she's still kickin. :lol:



hmmm okay.

I only shot divers on the water and most of those are hen blue bills. I guess its because the divers are dumber then the park ducks. :evil: 

Anyone want to buy a bridge?


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> hmmm okay.
> 
> I only shot divers on the water and most of those are hen blue bills. I guess its because the divers are dumber then the park ducks. :evil:
> 
> Anyone want to buy a bridge?


That's nothing man, I only shoot them divers when they're *under the water* that's the sporting way to do it. 20 feet down with a spear gun with just a reed for a snorkle. :lol:


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

now thats giving them a chance! all the sissy "hunters" use guns above water, your a true sportsmen! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

If Your Spread Looked Good Enough For Them To Come All The Way In And Land, You Deserve To Blast Them.

Who Wants To Go Home After All The Work That Goes Into A Day Of Duck Hunting And Explain That The Reason You Don't Have Any Is Because The Stupid Things Kept Landing.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Lil' Tanker said:


> If Your Spread Looked Good Enough For Them To Come All The Way In And Land, You Deserve To Blast Them.
> 
> Who Wants To Go Home After All The Work That Goes Into A Day Of Duck Hunting And Explain That The Reason You Don't Have Any Is Because The Stupid Things Kept Landing.


.....ROFLMAO.........Ah ! You made my day !


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Lil' Tanker said:


> IThe Stupid Things Kept Landing.



What is that bumper sticker the skillet shooters love...."Let 'em Land"?????

If you want to be a decent wing shot....they kinda need to be on the wing.

Hell, at the trap range, I betcha you can blast the hell out of clays when they are still in the box too...


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

To each his own. 

I'll keep shooting ducks on the water if presented, I don't let them land or wait but I don't hesitate either. I also do better in the kill ratio(actually really well on the water) than on the wing. The ducks are clear and free of any pellets in the breast as well, which by the way is the reason I hunt(wrapped in bacon..mmmm....how many more months till the opener!?). If I didn't want to be "sporting" about it, I'd shoot clay pigeon out of the blind/boat!!!


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

beer and nuts said:


> To each his own.
> 
> I'll keep shooting ducks on the water if presented, I don't let them land or wait but I don't hesitate either. I also do better in the kill ratio(actually really well on the water) than on the wing. The ducks are clear and free of any pellets in the breast as well, which by the way is the reason I hunt(wrapped in bacon..mmmm....how many more months till the opener!?). If I didn't want to be "sporting" about it, I'd shoot clay pigeon out of the blind/boat!!!


4 months until geese are legal.......Everything is better with bacon:corkysm55 ..........speaking of sporting, I shot a perfect 25 yesterday......set them on the ground in front of me and let each one have a round........:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

25 for 25, not bad! See what I mean.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

I see we are still going on this one........?


like I said before, I shoot em' as soon as they're in range....... water or not!

but, how much more "_sporting_" is it to wait for a sitting duck to fly away or Yell at them to get up, then blast em' 6 inches from the top of the water? in my opinion not at all...?

either way........ if a duck lands and gets shot, or if he lands then takes off and gets shot................ he's dead!!

break out the bacon!!:evil:


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

bvd7 said:


> I shot a perfect 25 yesterday......set them on the ground in front of me and let each one have a round........:lol: :lol: :lol:



Post the pics....nobody will even know that you ground pounded them....


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

If i was all about wing shooting i'd go to the skeet range... Its harder to get ducks to land then it is to get them to just fly by..


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

This discussion is the same as talking about shooting pheasants on the ground, turkey on the roosting limb (although I do believe they made that illegal now...wasn't some years back), partridge on the ground or in a tree, etc., etc., etc. There are some things that just aren't worth discussing because everyone has an opinion. My daddy has a saying...."opinions are like a$$holes because everyone has one and they all stink!" Case closed! :evil:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

just ducky said:


> This discussion is the same as talking about shooting pheasants on the ground, turkey on the roosting limb (although I do believe they made that illegal now...wasn't some years back), partridge on the ground or in a tree, etc., etc., etc. There are some things that just aren't worth discussing because everyone has an opinion. My daddy has a saying...."opinions are like a$$holes because everyone has one and they all stink!" Case closed! :evil:



Aw your no fun at all..

We dont want reason in this discussion. Season is way to far away we need something to argue about..
Plus the thread was dead once we managed to get it going again now stop trying to stop our fun :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


P.S. My dog is a beter breed then yours :evilsmile


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

just ducky said:


> This discussion is the same as talking about shooting pheasants on the ground, turkey on the roosting limb partridge on the ground or in a tree, etc., etc., etc. There are some things that just aren't worth discussing because everyone has an opinion.


Yup....seems that some folks are perfectly content to be ground pounding skillet shooters intead of wing shooters....to each their own....but, unless opinions are shared....what is the point of discussing anything on the internet. How else would some guys know that the good Lord put those wings on birds for a reason?????


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

We usually wait untill half the birds sit, shoot the ones still landing, then take the few dumb ones that didn't relize they were being shot at, then when the divers come up for air, we whack them too!!!


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

haha i like that method snow!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I love that "opinions" analogy, heres another one that a guy I use to work for used to use,, "opinions are like a$$holes,,, and so are your mom and dad for having you". Anyway, it doesn't seem like Phil Robertson is too well liked here in MI, like him or not, that guy has probably shot, killed and eaten more ducks than most men on this site have ever SEEN, so if he water swats 'em,, so will I.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

William H Bonney said:


> I so if he water swats 'em,, so will I.


   

Wow.....

Go get 'em cowboy.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## BUSTNDUX (May 6, 2005)

There is nothing illegal about shooting a duck or goose on the water. Most frown on this method and say it's unsportsman like. And like the earlier posts said most of the birds vitals are underwater. I normally don't shoot waterfowl on the water, but I also don't look down on someone who does. To each his own!


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

What is more ethical, shooting a bird on the water that has been fooled by your decoys, calling, ect and lands in your spread or the jokers that take the pass by or flock shot at birds that are out of range and have zero plans to commiting to the spread? Then these birds are barely clipped and go into a death glide 300 yards into the marsh and no attempt is made to retrieve them. Not saying I am a proponent either way in this discussion regarding shooting ducks on the water, personally I like the "OGGGA BOGGGGA BOGGGA" approach when a bird has landed, yelling that seems to get them off the water real quick and they get blasted just as quick, plus I don't feel like adding holes to my decs. Personally I think the "water shot" is much more ethical than taking the 50 yard pass by flock shot, especially on public land where that shot will most likely screw up the hunting for others in the area. Just my .02.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

The only time we shoot em on the water is when they have been crippled up and the heads are up and are trying to get away. I feel this is a personal choice and really makes no difference anyways. If a guy wants to smoke on the deck then so be it. Heck there is not to many of us who have not done it when first getting started in waterfowling. Just one of those things that really is a personal choice. Hope this post does not offend anyone. Its kinda a touchy subject. 

Grizzly. 

4 more months till we can get after them geese. Hopefully we will have and early season again.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Honestly though, the best time to shoot them is when they are trying to take off... It takes them a while to actually get up so you have time and their vitals are exposed.. But i'd rather kill one or two of their friends to make them jump then just scream..


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

My friend and I like to sneak up on a flock of mallards sitting in the water and start shooting before they even know there is danger. usually two or three are down with the first shot then all [email protected] breaks loose, you actually can pick out drakes better that way anyway.


----------

